# Does glass surfing mean my betta is bored?



## CosmicSyringe (Jul 20, 2013)

Does glass surfing mean my betta is bored?
In the past month or so I've noticed my male EE betta, BubbleBerry has been glass surfing a little more than usual. He was in a 2 gallon tall hexagon tank and he glass surfed a lot at the front but a few weeks ago i moved him to a 3.3g kritter keeper and he glass surfs in the back and front now. I put a piece of white paper on one side of his tank and a towel on the back, just in case he was getting stressed from possibly seeing his reflection.
He has a heater, a larger silk plant, a betta hammock, and a rock formation to swim through. I have the towel over part of the front of the tank too because he's shy sometimes.
I've heard that glass surfing is normal, but I'm just wondering if anyone thinks he's bored or anxious. 

I tried to provide a lot of details cuz i'm a little worried about him. He is really healthy and active, i'm just wondering about the glass surfing.
Sorry if i seem.... over-worried or something...


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Usually surfing is due to new tank as I see you put him in one. It's just part of getting used to his new tank so yes it's normal for surfing and eventually he will stop it.


----------



## CosmicSyringe (Jul 20, 2013)

Oh good. Thank you.


----------



## megaredize (May 21, 2012)

i swear mine does it to beg for food. lol She tends to do it more when im at my desk and her tank is on my desk and she dances around as if saying "hey look at me! Feed me" lol


----------



## CoolishPrune3 (Sep 4, 2013)

uh,.. What is glass surfing?


----------



## CosmicSyringe (Jul 20, 2013)

Glass surfing is when the betta swims across the surface of the side of the tank, going back and forth or up and down. At least that's what i understand it as.


----------



## CoolishPrune3 (Sep 4, 2013)

I thought maybe glass surfing meant he was actually touching the glass and well, uh, surfing. My Betta does this all the time. lol I am not sure if he is trying to tell me something or not?


----------



## CosmicSyringe (Jul 20, 2013)

So far, I've learned it's normal. Someone above said it's because they're in a new tank - did you just move yours to a new tank?
Odd thing is that my male, BubbleBerry is the only one who glass surfs. XD


----------



## CoolishPrune3 (Sep 4, 2013)

He has been in there for a few weeks now. I think he does it just because he is trying to get my attention. When I get closer to the tank or talk to him or lift the lid he stops as long as I pay attention to him.


----------



## CosmicSyringe (Jul 20, 2013)

Yea i think that may be why my betta is too. I put him in is tank at least 3 weeks ago.


----------



## megaredize (May 21, 2012)

my betta is also new like a week a little under. but since she is on my desk i think when im at my desk this draws her attention to me kinda. cause i sometimes make it a game and put my finger on the glass and then she stops and stares. sometimes she flares a little. lol its really cute cause shes a young betta. not quite a baby but not full grown so her little flare is super cute


----------



## CosmicSyringe (Jul 20, 2013)

Awe! X3 I put my finger on my tanks sometimes too. My littlest girl, Immortal, likes that the most and she follows my finger around and stares at it.


----------



## Soph7244 (Sep 18, 2013)

my baby always does this when i come feed him after school! hes just really happy to see you!


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

My fish does this too! I have a video of him doing it too.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rMjrYRw83MQ


----------



## CosmicSyringe (Jul 20, 2013)

O_O Tree i think our betta's might be related XD Mine looks exactly like yours but yours had MUCH healthier pectoral fins than mine. Beautiful fishies you have. :3


----------



## PeetaTheBetta (Apr 6, 2013)

My betta glass surfs when I come into the room "begging" for attention. It is most likely because you put him in a new tank.


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

Hahaha they must be brothers. XD 

I think it is a fact that it is a larger tank, I agree. =P


----------



## ricepattyfish5 (Sep 22, 2013)

megaredize said:


> i swear mine does it to beg for food. lol She tends to do it more when im at my desk and her tank is on my desk and she dances around as if saying "hey look at me! Feed me" lol


lol!!! My betta as well as my fiance's does that AAALLLLL the time!!!:lol::lol::lol: They can eat and they know when they want it I suppose!!!


----------



## courrttanne (Oct 3, 2013)

Tree!!! Your video of your betta is so cute!!!


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

courrttanne said:


> Tree!!! Your video of your betta is so cute!!!



Thanks 8D


----------

